# Access-Abfrage: Dropdown-Liste



## MartinaAllers (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gegooglet und gegoogelt, doch ich kriege es nicht hin und benötige deshalb Eure Hilfe! (
Habe eine schlichte Access-Tabelle, in der verschiedene Daten stehen. So auch die Spalte "Nachname". Wie kriege ich es hin, dass mir in einer Abfrage ein Dropdown-Menü angezeigt wird, gefüllt mit allen Werten, die in dieser Spalte vorkommen, sodass ich praktisch nach jedem Namen filtern kann? Ich lese hier von einem "Nachschlageassistenten", von "Kombinationsfeldern", von "Verknüpfungen" und einigem mehr; ich habe alles getestet, doch nichts hat funktioniert. ( Vielleicht habe ich mich ja auch nur dumm angestellt...
Wie würdet ihr dies denn machen?


----------



## sheel (19. Mai 2010)

Eine einfache Abfrage reicht da nicht mehr.
Mach ein Formular


----------

